# NEW Capet for 98 alty



## The_JediKnight (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi there!

As the title says... where can in buy a new molded carpet for an altima 98?

I heard from a friend of mine that 93 -01 are compatible carpets it's this true?

Any help welcome


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

The_JediKnight said:


> Hi there!
> 
> As the title says... where can in buy a new molded carpet for an altima 98?
> 
> ...




Nissan Carpet and Floor Mats - 1981 - 1999 - On Line Catalog - Replacement molded Carpet Kits, Floor Mats and Vinyl Mats for Nissan Cars, Vans and Trucks

Google: "Replacement carpeting for 1998 Nissan Altima" might find somemore


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

JC Whitney and other online catalogs . I've seen several places you can buy molded ones. Just search the WWW


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

get some shag.


----------

